
Show HN: Sketch.sh - Interactive OCaml and ReasonML Sketchbook - thangngoc89
https://sketch.sh
======
jordwalke
This is already such a useful part of the Reason/OCaml ecosystem in its
current state, and has even more potential longer term. Great work!

------
ulrikstrid
Both beautiful and super powerful tool, keep up the awesome work!

------
a0
This is a brilliant tool that fully shows the potential that Reason/OCaml
provide as a platform.

Good job!

~~~
thangngoc89
Thank you very much!

------
gitgud
So it's like Jupytr Notebooks for OCaml and ReasonML, nice!

